

Google Circles? Meh. Here's Lycos Circles (2004) - andrewcurioso
http://info.lycos.com/releases.php?id=1550

======
nshanske
I was very much involved in the Lycos Circles product and sent Andrew the link
yesterday. If I had any hair left, I'd have been pulling it out yesterday.
Maybe it's time to add Lycos Circles to my LinkedIn profile

~~~
andrewcurioso
To be fair, Neal. You did send me the link _after_ I IMed you saying, "Hey,
didn't Lycos have a product called Circles?" ;)

------
jedsmith
Somebody's Monday:

 _Hm, what's this? A huge traffic spike to ... there? I still administer
that?_

------
zach
Awesome find!

I'm sure the Appleseed Project evangelist will drop by to mention they were
also founded in 2004 in 3, 2, 1...

~~~
andrewcurioso
Thanks. I used to work for Lycos. The Circles project was before my time but
it came up in conversation now and then. So when I heard Google Circles it was
the first thing that came to mind.

------
grishick
This quote sounds funny today: "Unlike other social networking sites, Lycos
Circles focuses on helping users to stay connected, share content and manage
relationships with people they already know as well as find new people who
share their interests."

------
methodin
Did this ever actually launch? I don't recall ever hearing about it although I
probably wouldn't have remembered anyway. I also didn't realize lycos was
still around!

~~~
bayareaguy
It looks like it did. The internet archive crawled bits of Lycos Circles from
2005 to 2009[1] as well as the original eCircles all the way back to 1998[2]

1- <http://waybackmachine.org/*/http://circles.lycos.com>

2- <http://waybackmachine.org/*/http://ecircles.com>

------
emp_
Touchscreen tablets, 1999

------
sebkomianos
Am I the only one still trying to figure out (and still failing to understand)
what facebook did SO right to become what it is today?

~~~
revorad
Timing and perfect set of early users.

------
betolive
or the never announced Windows Live Circles
<http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2009/0132365.html>

------
baddox
Lycos was still around in 2004?

~~~
andrewcurioso
Lycos is still around today.

